# Hamm/houten 2020



## Chrissyd1888 (Nov 4, 2018)

Anyone have a link to the dates for 2020 or anyone know the dates


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

Chrissyd1888 said:


> Anyone have a link to the dates for 2020 or anyone know the dates



Hamm & Houten 2020



Terraristika Hamm 2020 Dates

14.03.2020 cancelled because of coronavirus and not sure about Houten atm 


13.06.2020
12.09.2020
12.12.2020

Houten Terraria 2020 Dates

12 04 2020
07 06 2020
20 09 2020
06 12 2020


----------

